# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Excel won't open

## Poppi

Recently upgraded to Office 2016 for Mac version 16.12. Has been working fine until this morning but now won't open. Tried opening the program from the dock and also by trying to open different files but in all cases get an error message "There was a problem and Microsoft Excel was closed. We apologize for the inconvenience." There is a VERY lengthy report, the first page of which is copied below.

Other programs (Word, Power Point, One Note) are all opening with no problem.

Suggestions please

poppi

Microsoft Error Reporting log version: 2.0

Error Signature:
Exception: EXC_BAD_INSTRUCTION
ExceptionEnumString: 2
Exception Code: 0x00000001 (0x00007f8a84b6d000)
Date/Time: 2018-04-20 13:01:24 +0000
Application Name: Microsoft Excel
Application Bundle ID: com.microsoft.Excel
Application Signature: XCEL
Application Bitness: x64
Application Version: 16.12.0.18041000
Crashed Module Name: WLMKernel
Crashed Module Version: 1.0.0.0
Crashed Module Offset: 0x0000000000046435
Blame Module Name: WLMKernel
Blame Module Version: 1.0.0.0
UnsymbolicatedChecksum: 5D56FF1FE0E4E708F716BDA6E36A1C09
Blame Module Offset: 0x0000000000046435
StackHash: cf4bd9d07c4662ad-dm_0x00000000080882e1
Application LCID: 1033

----------


## Special-K

Reinstall ?

----------


## Poppi

> Reinstall ?



Thought about that but purchased as a download so don't have DVD. How do I access the download?

poppi

----------


## xlnitwit

Have you tried checking for updates?

----------


## Poppi

> Have you tried checking for updates?



Will try that when I get home. Thank you

poppi

----------


## Poppi

> Have you tried checking for updates?



Tried that and it is up to date. Also accessed the Microsoft Office chat but their only suggestion was to check for updates. Also all the on line "suggestions" at Microsoft are Windows based and I am on a Mac so no help there. I am at a loss

poppi

----------


## Poppi

[QUOTE=Special-K;4885935]Reinstall ?[/QUOTE

Checked updates and was current. Yried Microsoft chat but they were no help. Finally uninstalled and reinstalled Excel and now it works. Can anyone explain how this happens? Did I do something wrong to create the problem?

Thank you

Poppi

----------

